# [solved] chkrootkit: `amd'... not found

## toralf

I just emerged app-forensics/chkrootkit-0.49 and wonders now about this output :

```
n22 ~ # /usr/sbin/chkrootkit

ROOTDIR is `/'

Checking `amd'... not found

Checking `basename'... not infected

Checking `biff'... not found

...

```

I can't found any file named "amd" ... hhmLast edited by toralf on Thu Sep 15, 2011 1:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gerard27

Hi toralf,

I get the same messages.

I also get crontab not found.

Those are all packages that have not been installed.

Nothing to worry about!

Gerard.

----------

## toralf

thx

----------

